# Garmin gpsmap 78sc



## n7cjv (Feb 2, 2011)

Been playing around with my new one and trying to read the manaual. How does one establish (and name) a waypoint without physically being there. And call it back up. Garmin's manuals really suck and my trial and error methods drove me to the wind jug.. Tnx


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

If you have a lot of waypoints to enter, setting them up on the computer and then transferring them is the way to go. It is far easier to data entry on a computer...and you can check the location using a navigation program to see that you're at least in the ballpark of where you want to be. 

If you have to do it on the GPS, you can enter the lat/lon using the rocker pad, but this is really slow and painful. 

Be careful when approaching a newly entered waypoint for the first time to make sure that it doesn't lead you into danger. If your waypoint is a navigation aid or other landmark, offset the waypoint a short distance on the deep water side of the landmark.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

BTW, the directions for doing so are pretty simple and on page 6 of the manual, where it says:

Creating a Waypoint

1 From any page press and hold *MARK*
2 Select *Done*

Now, this creates a waypoint at your current location IIRC. To put the waypoint where you want it, you will generally have to edit it, but need to know the lat/lon of the desired location.


----------



## n7cjv (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks... I was under the impression I could put the cursor at a position on the chart within the gps and mark it as a waypoint. This is no better than my old Garmin 45.......(I've been out of sailing for 15 yrs). Looks like the only thing different this does is show a position on a chart.....I need a computer to input waypoints conveniently? I would need a computer to set up routes? Are chart plotters the same? Looks like I need some education.. Tnx


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

No, you can setup routes on a larger chartplotter pretty easily, but using a computer is often far more convenient a way to do it, especially if you do route planning on a PC.



n7cjv said:


> Thanks... I was under the impression I could put the cursor at a position on the chart within the gps and mark it as a waypoint. This is no better than my old Garmin 45.......(I've been out of sailing for 15 yrs). Looks like the only thing different this does is show a position on a chart.....I need a computer to input waypoints conveniently? I would need a computer to set up routes? Are chart plotters the same? Looks like I need some education.. Tnx


----------



## n7cjv (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't plan on having a PC on board. Sailing is a way to get away from them. I choose way points on the fly i.e the night before or possibly the same day. Still looking like the paper chart and dividers with manual lat/long input.... ?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

n7cjv said:


> I don't plan on having a PC on board. Sailing is a way to get away from them. I choose way points on the fly i.e the night before or possibly the same day. Still looking like the paper chart and dividers with manual lat/long input.... ?


Well, if you're plotting them on the chart, you can also make up a written waypoint list and add them to the GPS unit fairly easily. You just have to create and then edit the waypoints, but it is a bit tedious.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

I believe you can enter a waypoint from a cursor position.. at least I could with the MAP76 - it picks up a generic name or '30ft depth' or some such, which required editing but you'll get a waypoint for the cursor position - just rename it to what you want.

Using a PC to preload waypoints and routes at home is not a bad idea, you can also upload tracks at the end of a cruise to have a record of where you've been. No need to take the PC with you.


----------



## n7cjv (Feb 2, 2011)

so is that a software pkg that has to be purchased that can talk to the Garmin?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

With the Map76 you had to buy 'Blue Charts' which used a program called Mapsource to show charts. You bought the CD and then 'bought' region unlock codes as you needed them. You could load Mapsource onto your PC/laptop and use that to download the charts and waypoints etc you needed/wanted onto the GPS.

I'm sure Garmin is using a different system now... we've just gone over to "C-map MAX" with a different plotter.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

If you use Windows, you can use g7towin to transfer, which is free. Do your plotting on SeaClear or OpenCPN, which use free NOAA charts.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

You can use MapSource, which you can probably download from Garmin. 

Or you can use several of the free navigation programs like SeaClear II or OpenCPN, as RD suggests. There are a bunch of different applications that can then transfer the waypoints to the unit.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Although the Mapsource updater can be gotten for free off the Garmin website (use Google to search for instructions on how to get the update software to install a fresh copy), you almost always have to pay to buy Garmin's charts to use with it. Unless GPSmap 78sc is different from all the other handhelds, its embedded charts will not display on Mapsource. You do NOT want to use MapSource's "base maps" to plot routes! The "base maps" can be off by a mile or more. (I imported a track from my GPS into Mapsource and it said I had been sailing down I-95.)

If you do get Mapsource running, it is very useful for transferring tracks and routes into and out of the GPS - just not useful for plotting unless you buy the charts.


----------



## LinekinBayCD (Oct 19, 2009)

Regarding the Mapsource program, everytime I wanted to put the program on a new computer. I needed to install an original version from a Blue Chart chart disk. Even though it was an outdated version I was then able to download and install the latest Mapsource version from the Garmin over the old Mapsource software. If you look at the instructions for Garmin's Mapsource download it does indicate that you need a previously installed version. I guard my old original Mapsotrce disk like gold.

As a work around to this problem I'd look for an old out of date Blue Chart disk from an online vendor for your sailing area for as cheap as I could find. It will have an installable version of Mapsource that you then will be able to update for free. It's a little of a hassel initially but Mapsource does facilitate saving your waypoint and route database and moving it to new Garmin units. I have been building a liabrary of waypoints and routes that have been used in a half dozen or so Garmin units for what is pushing 20 years now. Just checked and I have 630 waypoints and 44 routes saved in Mapsource (Most are for the coast of Maine. About 50 are for the Chesapeke). It is a piece of cake to download them to a new unit. I also have like to have the same waypoints and routes for consistency on my backup units to the fixed mount chartplotter.

It is tedious to enter waypoints manually to a unit but you won't get any sympathy from me. About half of my library of waypoints were entered directly into units by way of taking the lat and lon off of paper charts using dividers and a calculator to interpolate the fractional degrees. One advantage of taking them off of paper charts is that if you plot your routes on the paper charts you can compare the headings and distances on a GPS route with what is plotted on the paper chart.

Another shortcut would be to pull the lat and lon from MapTech chart books for a lot of waypoints. MapTech has been giving the lat and lon for a lot of makers for quite a few years now.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

LinekinBayCD said:


> ...As a work around to this problem I'd look for an old out of date Blue Chart disk from an online vendor for your sailing area for as cheap as I could find....


As I said, he should Google alternate methods. No need to buy anything:

Download Garmin MapSource for Free and Install Without Media » My Digital Life

How to Install and Display Free Maps on MapSource Without CD or DVD » My Digital Life


----------



## LinekinBayCD (Oct 19, 2009)

RhythmDoctor said:


> As I said, he should Google alternate methods. No need to buy anything:
> 
> Download Garmin MapSource for Free and Install Without Media » My Digital Life
> 
> How to Install and Display Free Maps on MapSource Without CD or DVD » My Digital Life


Just trying to give the guy another alternative. Sometimes the backdoor methods are more trouble than they are worth.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

LinekinBayCD said:


> Just trying to give the guy another alternative. Sometimes the backdoor methods are more trouble than they are worth.


No problem. Your method involves some cost, but has the benefit of using Mapsource for plotting routes using the purchased charts. My method involves no cost, but requires using a different program for plotting because the "base map" that comes with the Garmin Trainer package cannot be trusted for plotting.


----------



## WKBrock (Mar 28, 2002)

*GPSMap 78sc*

n7cjv posted: Been playing around with my new one and trying to read the manaual. How does one establish (and name) a waypoint without physically being there. And call it back up. Garmin's manuals really suck and my trial and error methods drove me to the wind jug.. Tnx

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Recently bought the 78sc and I agree with your assessment of the manual. It's missing a lot of detail. I really like the unit though. I found setting up the waypoints on the map is pretty easy.
1. Slew to the point you want to mark.
2. Hit Enter
3. If the map detail has a name for the point, it will display.
4. Otherwise it will just display the lat-long.
5. Hit Menu and you'll have the option to "Save as Waypoint".
Done.

I'm really enthused about the many map overlays that the unit can handle. Check out the site, GPSFileDepot - A lot of free maps available. There's also much info on creating custom map overlays and geo-referencing with Google Earth. The MapSource interface works well and the GPSU software works well for organizing waypoints.


----------



## T/T Dream (Jul 19, 2021)

WKBrock said:


> *GPSMap 78sc*
> 
> n7cjv posted: Been playing around with my new one and trying to read the manaual. How does one establish (and name) a waypoint without physically being there. And call it back up. Garmin's manuals really suck and my trial and error methods drove me to the wind jug.. Tnx
> 
> ...


excellent helpful input. now after step 3 need to hit enter again and then Menu before you see "Save as waypoint"


----------

